# Custom circle icons



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone know if someone has made a mod of a series of icons like the voice action that's basically a white icon within a circle?










So far my google searches haven't found anything but I thought there was something similar for Launcher Pro so was hoping someone made it for Nova and/or stock launcher.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Even though I'm not super fond of xda, I would look at their icon thread. Its pretty extensive and while it may not have exactly what you're looking for it has a ton of stuff and you might find something close to that (if you wanna sift through a couple hundred pages).

Or just get familiar with some image editing software and use those icon pngs you are referring to as a base to make your own. Good luck!


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

You could always check out MetroStation in the market. It's free and has what you are looking for. Plus you can pick your own color for each icon. Unfortunately, the circle is thicker than the ones you mentioned so they don't look quite as good as the app drawer and voice search with the thin circle around it.


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

There's an app in the marketplace called 'Droidicon' I purchased it and it has many, many icons of what you're looking for.


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

Metro station has what u need brotha..... couple screenshots.....
you can change the app drawer and the voice icons to match
AOKP M3-Black Exodus-Psy chaos


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Barf said:


> Metro station has what u need brotha..... couple screenshots.....
> you can change the app drawer and the voice icons to match
> AOKP M3-Black Exodus-Psy chaos


 Thanks guys, this looks perfect.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

I also found a nice icon pack on DeviantArt by DzzR that perfectly match the app drawer icon. Sorry for no link, but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

JS0724 said:


> You could always check out MetroStation in the market. It's free and has what you are looking for. Plus you can pick your own color for each icon. Unfortunately, the circle is thicker than the ones you mentioned so they don't look quite as good as the app drawer and voice search with the thin circle around it.


Can't believe I forgot about.metro, I rocked.it hard on my d2. Good call guys.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

JS0724 said:


> I also found a nice icon pack on DeviantArt by DzzR that perfectly match the app drawer icon. Sorry for no link, but I'm on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 16437


those look cool but I can't find them anywhere


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

rolandct said:


> those look cool but I can't find them anywhere


http://DzzR.deviantart.com/art/Android-Ice-Cream-Sandwich-Icons-v1-3-280703967?qo=2&catpath=&order=9&offset=2


----------

